# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Any species suitable for 12x12x18 exo terra?

## RabidWombat

I've got a 12x12x18 exo, and I may end up getting another one.  The original intention was to house one of my arboreal tarantulas when they grow up... well... Microcosm is coming up so I was thinking of possibly getting a PFD...

Are there a few species that will do well in a smaller enclosure, such as this one?

Thanks!
RW

----------


## Alex Shepack

Sure! 
Some of the Thumbnail species (Ranitomeya).  That could probably house a pair or trio of most of those species.  Maybe a pair of R. imitators? Or a trio of R. ventrimaculatus or R. sirensis or a similar species. 

By the way, i'm extremely jealous that you're so close to Microcosm.  I really wanted to go but I couldn't justify paying for a plane ticket just to go spend more money at a "frog show". Hahah

~Alex

----------



----------


## RabidWombat

Thanks for the info.  I'll do some research into the ones you've listed.

And yes, I am pretty fortunate to be living out here.  It's a great place to be!

----------


## Lynn

> Sure! 
> Some of the Thumbnail species (Ranitomeya).  That could probably house a pair or trio of most of those species.  Maybe a pair of R. imitators? Or a trio of R. ventrimaculatus or R. sirensis or a similar species. 
> 
> By the way, i'm extremely jealous that you're so close to Microcosm.  I really wanted to go but I couldn't justify paying for a plane ticket just to go spend more money at a "frog show". Hahah
> 
> ~Alex


This figures !  :Big Grin:  _"i'm extremely jealous that you're so close to Microcosm"_

RabidWombat 
check it out !

see post #4
http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frogs-...tml#post162630

Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## RabidWombat

Great links, thanks Lynn!

I looked the various Ranitomeya and... wow!  I was also pleasantly surprised to see that the photo of the month was a Ranitomeya variabilis!  If by some chance I can find one of those I'll probably go that route.  But all the imitators look incredible.

----------


## Lynn

> Great links, thanks Lynn!
> 
> I looked the various Ranitomeya and... wow!  I was also pleasantly surprised to see that the photo of the month was a Ranitomeya variabilis!  If by some chance I can find one of those I'll probably go that route.  But all the imitators look incredible.


Sent John a PM ! That is his frog ! 
http://www.frogforum.net/members/john.html

2 of  imitators are his as well
http://www.frogforum.net/members/fly...-varadero.html

Have fun !

----------

